# New Pumpkin Tortoise Species



## Q'sTortie (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's my try at carving a pumpkin into a tortoise 






"Who are you? Are you a tortoise like me?"


----------



## wellington (Oct 28, 2012)

You did a really good job. Did your little one take a bite


----------



## lori12386 (Oct 28, 2012)

That is absolutely adorable! I love it!


----------



## mctlong (Oct 28, 2012)

Awwww! Cute!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Yup! Hana definitely tried to eat the pumpkin tortoise's toes


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww so cute! Nice pumpkortoise if I should say!


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol. That's way cute...


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Oct 28, 2012)

Where is the pumpkin?!


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Oct 28, 2012)

Aww so cute!


----------



## TortieLuver (Oct 28, 2012)

That is such a cool/creative picture I absolutely love it and it really looks like a star!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 28, 2012)

I am speechless, that is so cute!


----------



## sibi (Oct 28, 2012)

Ingenious! I would never have thought to make something like that. The second pic looks like your lil one is wondering if the pumpkin is his mother. lol


----------



## l0velesly (Oct 29, 2012)

You did a nice job!! I wonder if he's going to nibble at it


----------



## danielle (Oct 29, 2012)

Love It!!!


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Oct 29, 2012)

Man! I wish I had a star tortoise!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 29, 2012)

that just has to be next year's TFO calendar picture for the month of OCT! HAS TO HAS TO HAS TO!!!


----------

